# Forma Stanzol is on sale this week...and BOGO Xtreme Joint!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Aug 26, 2016)

*Muscle Research*
*Weekly Thursday Sale!!!*



*This week we have our signature aromatase inhibitor Forma Stanzol on sale!!! Forma Stanzol is the best non-prescription aromatase inhibitor on the market. It works just like other AI?s (such as Arimidex, Femara, Aromasin, etc.) but at a fraction of the cost, and now this week you can save more!!!

We also have a BOGO FREE on our Xtreme Joint!!! Healthy joints are essential to maintaining daily activities and leading a healthy lifestyle. Sports, physical activity, exercise, and weight lifting all put extra stress on the joints.  Protect your joints, get immediate relief from sore and damaged joints, and rebuild healthy joints and cartilage. Don?t let sore joints or damaged tendons ruin your exercise routine or worse your daily routine.

Check out this video review from Tyler D...*






*We also have Premium Powders Mega B Complex and American Ginseng both on sale for $15.99! We also have one of our tastiest protein blends on sale Yo Whey for $19.99...that is cheap for 2 lbs of a quality protein!!!

Also we still have Transform Forged MHO Poppers on sale for $19.99 until our supplies run out...so throw a couple in your shopping cart if you haven't tried them or still want to stock up before they are gone...gone...gone!!!!*
















*...and we are still looking for loggers for our Katanadrol v3.0, FREE bottle for those who log it for us...just apply here https://www.muscle-research.com/thr...er-Log-Katanadrol-for-us!?p=114285#post114285
*

*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!


Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Aug 27, 2016)

*Saturday BUMP!!! Has anyone ever had this happen to them in the gym? Please then let me know what gym...no just kidding, well maybe...anyway, Forma Stanzol on sale this week, BOGO FREE Xtreme Joint which is a staple of mine, as well as Mega B Complex. Check it out folks...and I just wanted to see if I could get anyones attention with the photo of the girl doing her stretches .*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Aug 28, 2016)

Just saw this review on eBay, and I thought I would share it, since Forma is on sale folks...

*Best Product I've ever used!
I take 2 pumps twice a day like the directions say to do. I rub it in to my abs, chest, arms, and/or back. Once in the morning when I wake up and again at night before bed. After about 2 weeks of continuous use you can REALLY tell a difference in energy, pumps, and drive! I actually just bought another bottle yesterday so I would definitely recommend it.Verified purchase: Yes | Condition: New*


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Aug 30, 2016)

*Tuesday BUMP with none other than Dani Reardon...this girl is the real deal, and so are our Thursday Sales, so if you want to grab some Forma, Mega B Complex, or other great products just go to the store and check out the deals this week!!! Man, you see her arms? This girl is a force to be reckoned with...think you could hang with her training?*​


----------



## MidwestBeast (Aug 31, 2016)

Gonna jump back on forma myself here pretty soon. Solid time to pick it up. I absolutely love how quickly it dries after application and just drying out and looking tighter in general.


----------

